# Is it just me..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........or has this forum slowed to a crawl? 

There has to be something or somebody we can make fun of. :watching:


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I thought the same awhile ago...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ........or has this forum slowed to a crawl?
> 
> There has to be something or somebody we can make fun of. :watching:


Somebody needs to find Saildesign and get him back here. Fastang was a real interesting guy. Oh yeah Thadeous...... naah

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its not you........ It is more like stopped entirely........

I took the Ancestry DNA test and here are the results if ya wanna make fun of them....... 

72% Europe East
24% Italy/Greece
4% Europe West


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn' furriners!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

For us in the NE it is just too cold to go to the range. And I am not an indoor range guy. 
It is the same with the car forums, traffic slows down at the end of driving season. Cars are put to bed and the only traffic one sees is the plans for next Spring.

If the winter is mild like last year, I will be going up to the range from time to time since I am now a pistol owner. Way easier just to pack the pistol, ammo and a few targets in a backpack and hike in. 

As far as me, I will be putting some queries out there as Spring approaches. I will be buying a 9MM for sure and will have lots of questions about ammo, holster, etc.

Still have a lot to learn with my 22.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> Its not you........ It is more like stopped entirely........
> 
> I took the Ancestry DNA test and here are the results if ya wanna make fun of them.......
> 
> ...


Mine said i was from Jupiter


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Peacefull, ain't it? Just hafta talk about guns on this Forum?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I took a DNA test a while back, and the result was 100% Army. :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Somebody needs to find Saildesign and get him back here. Fastang was a real interesting guy. Oh yeah Thadeous...... naah
> 
> GW


How about LA Guy. I think Steve was a big fan of his. :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Every one is tied up in the Holidays and not spending time on the boards.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Well we have a foot of snow on the ground and the temp is at 10 degrees F. No outdoor range shooting for a while and no indoor ranges in sight. I envy everyone that can just shoot when they feel like it. I have reloaded about 4000 rounds. I just look at them every day and sigh. Good shooting to all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Every one is tied up in the Holidays and not spending time on the boards.


When you're retired, everyday tends to be a holiday. :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You gotta climb over the barb wire fence just to join the forum. I was locked out for a few days, almost said the heck with it.

But it took me awhile to earn my reputation here as a "bad writer" "doesn't know anything about guns" 
Would hate to start over again

:smt1099


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think everyone finally came to the unanimous decision that .45 ACP is the superior caliber and Glocks are indeed perfect.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> Mine said i was from Jupiter


Is this where I should make a joke about Uranus?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think the fact that the election went as it did as well as the far left leaning press was exposed has given many of us less to bitch about. I do enjoy holding up the "LOSER" hand sign in traffic when I see a driver with Hillary bumper stickers that they won't remove.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is this where I should make a joke about Uranus?


:anim_lol:

Laughing ,No offense intended, just funny


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> When you're retired, everyday tends to be a holiday. :smt023


You are correct. When my brother retired he I asked him how it was going and he said, "Every day is Saturday".

I retired about a year later and I have to agree!

Bob


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Would you believe, I live in upstate NY and never saw a Hillary bumper sticker, Plenty of Bernie stickers and lots of TRUMP signs.

Bob


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowtr said:


> You are correct. When my brother retired he I asked him how it was going and he said, "Every day is Saturday".
> 
> I retired about a year later and I have to agree!
> 
> Bob


I feel very fortunate to have been able to retire at age 55 1/2.

My younger brother owns his own business and he turned 58 this year I think. Maybe 57. Anyways, he doesn't see retirement anywhere close in the future. The way he talks, he may not see it until well into his 70's.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is this where I should make a joke about Uranus?


Sorry, you are a planet or 2 off. Damn earthlings


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will admit I have been busy on hockey related sites, lately.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Retirement is like going to heaven without dying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

